# You all are so right!



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So got them bully sticks. That's just a long grown miracle in my book. I have to limit how long they go at it as too long they get grumpy when I get near it. But they are good about it when I do and usually promptly fall asleep. I've now taken a shower and used the bathroom in peace. Forgot what that was like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Having convinced myself that its fine for my dogs to chew on a penis(!)  it took a little longer to convince hubby, who just didn't like the thought of having one 'lying around in the lounge!' Anyway, I ordered some last week and they've just arrived in the post this morning.  Am going to wait until later to open them, but I am sure they are going to be very happy poochies when they get their treat tonight.  Will let you know. x


----------

